

Mubarak Leaves Cairo - albertsun
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703786804576137543866154926.html

======
jasonmcalacanis
Thank God this dbag is done. I mean, how many hundreds of people need to die
in the street for him to get the message that he's better off spending the
money he looted in Paris?!?!

------
timmorgan
...with no statement directly from Mubarak himself. I wonder if maybe he
didn't leave of his own free-will.

